# APR K04 Beetle



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So i had made the what i thought to be happy decision to go K04. I had made multiple attempts at going the route of Linden Motorsport's in NJ as i know someone else on here had it done and it worked out great. Unfortunately after multiple calls and failed attempts at getting someone to get in touch with me i gave up. No one was calling me back. I then went to a place on Long Island NY that specialized in euro cars such as Lamborghini, Audi, VW, BMW, and Mercedes. I went there to inquire and they had explained it wouldn't be an issue and it would only take them a couple days for the installation.

I gave them a deposit and paid for the parts only. (APR K04 kit and APR Intercooler). I left the car there and waited. I Called 5 days later as they hadn't gotten back to me. They then at that point told me the parts were back ordered. I Dropped off my car on a Wednesday, it was now Monday when i was told only after i called in the parts were back ordered. Another Week Went By with me calling to continue checking on what was going on as they never called me back with any updates. Finally almost 2.5 Weeks Later they finally called and stated the car was ready for pickup.

I Arrive to pickup the car and the shop owner wasn't there. I go and take the car for a ride with another employee to see how it turned out. I start the car which sounded like i had an exhaust leak. Now i did retain the stock Down pipe as i didn't want to have any issues with NYS Inspection. They put a Bung onto the stock DP as the K04 doesn't have a spot like the K03 did. I Figured the exhaust leak could be fixed and didn't think to much of it. I go down the road and floor it and it has a ton of lag in the beginning with the build up but its such a huge increase in power you feel it come on and its almost scary but all the excitement was short lived when the cars MIL Engine Light started to flash and the EPC light while in the Upper RPM Range. The car felt as if it had a misfire. I Shut down the car started it back up and it was fine. Tried again while going WOT same thing. Now the shop owner attempted to repair the issue by connecting their laptop and took me for a ride and it seemed better meanwhile explaining that the car has been a headache for him and he didn't want it in the shop anymore. 

I Paid the Remaining Balance and left. I drove nicely and once i got to a place i could get on it i did. Not to my surprise the EPC light and Check Engine Light Again. I Call them back and explain the situation and they said they don't know what the issue is. I took the car home at this point and was disgusted with the amount i had spent on the car for nothing as it wasn't working at all. After getting out of the car i noticed door sills were all scratched up and damaged from someone dragging their feet all over it with work boots. I tried to call back and speak directly to the owner who wouldn't take my calls for one reason or another. The entire time I'm talking to the receptionist guy who says he's sorry and to take my frustration out on him and the owner can't get on the phone with me. 

Needless to say i didn't take the car back there and now my Beetle has a K04 Turbo and Intercooler and doesn't even drive right at all. Now in my desperation i take the beetle to my dealer who is an APR Dealer and has never given me trouble. He heard about the Exhaust Valve Springs causing issues and so did i so we send out the ECU to APR for a Lower Tune that can combat the issue with the Exhaust valve springs. Get it back it has no effect. We Put new plugs, nothing changes. Adjusted the Gap to .28 no changes. Now we called APR and they don't know what the issue is and the Dealer isn't sure either as everything seems to be in good working order. The 2 ideas they were kicking around is that the Downpipe is causing issues and that i need the APR Downpipe to help some of the back pressure escape which could be causing issues with the Valve Springs. 

Now my Options are as follows at this point i just want my car back to running well so i can enjoy it and have fun. Its Been Almost a month with people trying to fix it and I'm pulling my hair out. Im thinking i might abandon the k04 and have my k03 put back on and restored to Stage 1 which was pretty awesome. Im so disgusted with the issues I'm on the verge of giving up and just paying again to have the k03 reinstalled which will result in me needing a new Stock Downpipe as the old one was damaged to install the O2 Sensor and paying for all the k03 pluming as the original shop couldn't find my stock stuff to give back to me. All i got was the original k03 and my original intercooler.

Just looking for some help/input from others as I'm just so sad and frustrated about whats happened and i honestly regret doing the K04 all together....


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

WoW that really sucks that things didn't work out for you... I would be considering a charge back (hopefully you paid with a credit card!) to the shop that performed the work! I would document EVERYTHING as best as possible. Start putting everything in writing and ideally communicate everything through email to anyone you speak to about the problems to help with documentation. 

I don't have any advice as to how to get your car fixed unfortunately.... I know I tried contacting Linden several times myself (for other reasons) and got the same result you did.... No answer, no calls back, nothing from them. I know Ridgemanron is in love with them and all but they did nothing to help me.

Best of luck!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow sucks bro, this might be a stab in the dark here, but I think they told you wrong when they said you could keep your stock downpipe. I could be completely wrong because I haven't searched the subject, but I'm pretty sure you would have issues with a stock downpipe on a k04, especially with an APR tuned K04. You can't even run a stock downpipe on a stage 2 tune with a stock k03 turbo. So I would assume on a K04 it would cause the same fueling problems as a stage 2 k03 with a stock dp. 

I've also heard a lot of not so good things about Linden VW as well, so that doesn't surprise me. And as for the other shop, any shop that holds a car when the parts are on back order is also a big red flag. Not to say they're bad shop, and hind sight is always 20/20, but still that just isn't right. I hope you get it figured out, and if you're willing to take the drive TuningWorks http://tuning-works.com/ in NYC is very good. A bunch of guys on here use them, and they installed Gary's K04 and he loves it.

On another note, thank you for posting your troubles, I did the same a little while ago just to let people know about who and what I was dealing with. Most people probably didn't bat an eye at my review of Driver Motorsport, but I've also got a lot of good feedback thanking me, so thanks again for posting this and giving the heads up to people about those shops you used!


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

The flange for the K04 and K03 is the same, you can run the stock DP but you won't have the posted performance. That's why they reccommend a DP and MidPipe


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

OP what shop is that in Long Island ?? so other can avoid it 


i never heard ppl using stock DP on KO4... maybe try a cheap eBay catless DP and see if problem goes away.. at least itis better than wasting all the $$$ and put it back to KO3.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> The flange for the K04 and K03 is the same, you can run the stock DP but you won't have the posted performance. That's why they reccommend a DP and MidPipe


Yea but the tune better be setup for the stock dp, if they flash it with the standard k04 with 3"dp software, then he'd have fueling issues with a stock dp on.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I originally hooked up with Linden, it was through Marcel Horn, the President of HPA,
who assured me that I would have no problems with passing inspection in N.Y. with Linden
installing the HPA K04. Also, I could keep my APR - 3" 'catted' down-pipe, not needing any 
02 sensor inserts. My exhaust was the Borla 'catback'.

Since I was the first TB to have it installed by an HPA approved motorsport facility, I'm sure
that Linden's staff of Dennis, Ken, and Mike B were ultra attentive, especially with them knowing
that Marcel Horn wanted me to keep him apprised of things as they progressed.

I do remember that more than one adjustment to fine tune the ECU was required for me to reach
the optimum level that wouldn't cause a CEL. This also included removing the Carbonio Intake 
and going back to the OEM box with a K&N insert, since Marcel told me that all aftermarket intakes
HPA had tried over the years caused problems. Later on I was assured by John at Unitronic that the
'overly turbulent' intake problems were also known to Unitronic and their latest version intake would
not cause a CEL. Went with it and haven't had any problems over thousands of miles.

Dennis, who coordinated everything at Linden, has moved on. Ken. I'm told must now wear two-hats
and is hard to stay in constant contact with. Don't know if the HPA trained tech Mike B., who always 
worked on my car, is still there? I also know that the head man at Linden had died suddenly at an early
age, and all that I'm stating in this paragraph could explain the difficulty people are having with Linden.
This isn't mentioned to excuse it, only to explain it to the best of my knowledge.

People can 'pooh pooh' the extensiveness of the HPA Tune all they want, but I'm the 'proof in the pudding'
that it is phenominal when one realizes I need no 02 sensor inserts.......or anything else....and have no
issues with regard to performance and passing N.Y. inspections over the last 2 plus years.

I truly believe the extensive time that was taken to fine-tune my ECU is at the heart of my excellent
performance. I believe there is another HPA approved tuner in Connecticut and perhaps they should be
considered by those who want an HPA set-up at some place other than Linden.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea but the tune better be setup for the stock dp, if they flash it with the standard k04 with 3"dp software, then he'd have fueling issues with a stock dp on.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Agreed, I was just mentioning 😁 add me on linkedin my man (Wesley Allen)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Agreed, I was just mentioning 😁 add me on linkedin my man (Wesley Allen)


Lmao, added! Had no idea, my bad 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys I appreciate it. So I actually have the Lower Output Stock DP software they wrote ifor my car for the K04 but to no avail.. That's where I'm at today. What's interesting is the car can drive around if you don't get on it, it's uber laggy and you don't feel the power come on until you almost bury the pedal. When you do the power is amazing but I don't think it's supposed to be that way. This check engine light/epc misfire situation only occurs at WOT. Honestly the car doesn't drive around like it used to and I'm just so disappointed as I know others have had it done. So the dealer is going to see if they can order the DP and install it to see if if does anything. The Dealership thinks there is to much back pressure and the stock DP is not allowing the exhaust valves to open causing the car to misfire. This is a bit beyond me but I don't have a vagcom and after calling APR for help they wanted logs of the issue so I ordered one and we'll see what happens when it arrives. It honestly is going to suck paying to have the k04 removed and reinstall the k03 and a stock DP. I probably should dispute the charge but I don't know if that actually works. I'm not an unfair guy I just want what I payed for and I'm not getting any of it. It will cost me half of the k04 parts and install to put my car back to stock k03 stock DP and stage 1 plus all the missing hoses. I'm also trying to see if APR will stand behind their product and if I have something that isn't working will they take it back. I mean if you buy something is doesn't work as advertised you should be able to return it. That's how my logic sees it but who knows. We'll see what happens. I'll keep you guys posted either way...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

As far as naming the original shop , I don't want to start tossing people under the bus or bad mouthing people. All I can state is my experience there and what happened to me and my car as a result. I can say is they are an APR certified shop or dealer in Long Island in Farmingdale NY.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I just installed the APR K04 on my 2004 GLI with the APR 3" downpipe.

The acceleration is notably different than stock.

The power ban has been moved up the RPM range.

I find it much more drivable a lower RPM and you are correct, when you get on the throttle and the RPM passes 3,000 the power comes in.


The shop that did the work for me told me before the mod it would be this way.

While I believe you do have some problems, the later power might be normal for this setup.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Honestly I would stop listening to any shops at this point and call APR directly. Confirm with them that they have software to use with a K04 and stock DP. I know you mentioned above a dealer is ordering a dp, I hope its an aftermarket one, because everything you're describing truly sounds like that's the issue. Keep us posted!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^this.

Plus:
- the shop HAS to give you your old parts back. Otherwise they are stealing. You can sell that stuff and make $
- I would go back to the shop after things calm down and sweet talk the owner into understanding that you need help and that he can come out on top of this if it is all resolved. You have been smart in not bad mouthing the shop. Tell him that. Things are still open for good results here, you can turn this around.
- it will take time but work with the shop owner. I know he ****ed up, but you have put $$$ into this so it's your time to get it back through his help.
- again, check with apr on the stock dp situation. They should be able to help. I went stg2 Ecu on my 1.8T k04 TT 225 for over 2 years without issues.

Side note: how many miles on your car? 
What codes are you getting?
Have you considered the coil packs are being strained by the tune and that you might need new ones? (Happened to me)


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

so the only faults your getting are misfire faults at WOT? And you spoke with apr and they told u that the stock downpipe is compatible with your particular K04 file? you need to do some logging with vagcom at WOT and see what the hells going on. Post them up when u get your cable. Also make sure your not getting any other faults. Have you replaced your fuel filter? And are your injectors and fuel pump compatible? What about your coils or coil harness? just trying to brainstorm some ideas.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

The Reason why I don't trust anyone with my car do my own work I know what I do that's it that's all, sucks man I hope everything works out good luck let us know


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ok so update, the dealer removed the stock catback and left the Stock Modified DP and we drove the car and while it still misfired at high RPM it drove great before the misfire and didn't feel laggy. It was like it was with the K03 turbo. Another thing they stated was the O2 sensor after the turbo was put after a cat instead of before like the apr Downpipe looks like.

So we're going to try and order the APR Downpipe and see if that opens it up enough to stop the issue. The dealer called APR and explained the new development and stated it sounds like a back pressure issue. The APR DP is being overnighted so we'll see what happens but I feel more hopeful. Vagcom is on it's way so I'll be able to explain more in a day or so. 

I appreciate all the support you guys are giving me in this situation really. It's nice to see people care. So thanks


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Man what a dilemma! Sorry to hear.

I heard ken and mike left linden VW. They did good for me during my ko4 upgrade.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

DJP944 said:


> so the only faults your getting are misfire faults at WOT? And you spoke with apr and they told u that the stock downpipe is compatible with your particular K04 file? you need to do some logging with vagcom at WOT and see what the hells going on. Post them up when u get your cable. Also make sure your not getting any other faults. Have you replaced your fuel filter? And are your injectors and fuel pump compatible? What about your coils or coil harness? just trying to brainstorm some ideas.


I was getting random misfire and a Hyde cylinder something but that's because of the misfire I'm told. But all in all the tune is correct and APR tripled checked. When I get the vagcom I'll let you know


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Honestly I would stop listening to any shops at this point and call APR directly. Confirm with them that they have software to use with a K04 and stock DP. I know you mentioned above a dealer is ordering a dp, I hope its an aftermarket one, because everything you're describing truly sounds like that's the issue. Keep us posted!


I appreciate the advice as I know you have tons of knowledge in this stuff. I've been so confused with everything but the dealer has been the best so far and they are trying to figure it out for me. So I got the vagcom coming and the DP from APR is on it's way so we'll see what happens I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> ^this.
> 
> Plus:
> - the shop HAS to give you your old parts back. Otherwise they are stealing. You can sell that stuff and make $
> ...


So the dealer had looked everything over and didn't find any issues but as I stated they think it could be a Downpipe issue and back pressure so we'll see. I only have like 8k on the clock.

I will def take your advice and let things cool down and try to get back my stuff at another point in time so that way the situation simmers down. I totally agree.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

superwtc said:


> Man what a dilemma! Sorry to hear.
> 
> I heard ken and mike left linden VW. They did good for me during my ko4 upgrade.


Boy, that is big news! Don't know where they stand now with regard to having an HPA tech pro
like Mike was. And Ken was also a super-knowledgable guy, as was Dennis who left before them.
The last contact I had with Ken concerned my asking about the cost of upgrading my rear brakes
to a Golf R rendition. When he never got back to me, after saying he would, I moved on and am
about to have the WP PRo Brakes set-up that is similar to the upgrade kit SPM has for the fronts.
When done, my set-up, will be 345mm fronts and 322mm rears.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The last contact I had with Ken concerned my asking about the cost of upgrading my rear brakes
> to a Golf R rendition. When he never got back to me, after saying he would, I moved on and am
> about to have the WP PRo Brakes set-up that is similar to the upgrade kit SPM has for the fronts.
> When done, my set-up, will be 345mm fronts and 322mm rears.



Congrats on your brakes and all but how is it relevant to THIS thread and the OPs problem?? :facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> I appreciate the advice as I know you have tons of knowledge in this stuff. I've been so confused with everything but the dealer has been the best so far and they are trying to figure it out for me. So I got the vagcom coming and the DP from APR is on it's way so we'll see what happens I'll keep you posted.


Very good to hear! I have faith you'll be singing to the K04 gods soon!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Congrats on your brakes and all but how is it relevant to THIS thread and the OPs problem?? :facepalm:


As a side note to my reply concerning no response coming back to me from Ken, which was complained about in the
thread from others who couldn't hook up with Linden, I simply stated that not being able to get info from Ken about
installing Golf R rear brakes, led me to going with a different set-up. If those 'added' few words bother you, ignore 
them. Others contemplating K04 power upgrades might find it useful to know that there are much less expensive
brake options available, as is evident by the PM's I have received.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Others contemplating K04 power upgrades might find it useful to know that there are much less expensive
> brake options available, as is evident by the PM's I have received.


Then I would assume they would be looking in a different thread for such advice but you didn't get my point in the first place. Never mind. I keep telling myself to stop reading/ posting to certain post but I'm like a fly drawn to the light I just can't help it :banghead: 


Now back to the OP's topic... I hope you get the problem fixed with the new DP!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So just to update everyone I they fitted the APR downpipe to the stock exhaust and while it sounded much like it did when it was stock. Normal driving it felt great, but at WOT 3rd gear or so right as it changes gears the epc light and MIL come on for a misfire. I'm feeling we are so close to figuring it out... I'm wondering if the APR DSG tune has anything to do with it. Anyway they are going to look at it again and see what's going wacky but so far it felt awesome but..."sigh" back to the drawing board...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> So just to update everyone I they fitted the APR downpipe to the stock exhaust and while it sounded much like it did when it was stock. Normal driving it felt great, but at WOT 3rd gear or so right as it changes gears the epc light and MIL come on for a misfire. I'm feeling we are so close to figuring it out... I'm wondering if the APR DSG tune has anything to do with it. Anyway they are going to look at it again and see what's going wacky but so far it felt awesome but..."sigh" back to the drawing board...


DSG tune shouldn't have anything to do with it. Plenty of people run different dsg tunes with K04's. I would look at coil packs and spark plugs next. Make sure plugs are gapped correctly. If you haven't already anyway. Did the dealer mention what they'll be looking at next? Just my curiosity of course lol


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Another update, so after being flashed with the Stage 2 Version of the DSG Tune for the K04 no more misfire no more EPC , bad news is when flooring it and it goes to change gears the car goes into a limp mode and is now showing an over boost code... APR said it's a Software issue so we'll see. They stated they are writing a file so that over boost code doesn't happen or something to that affect. Wether it be the K04 v3.1 software idk but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

APR is developing an update for the K04 software to v3.1, should address my over boost issue sometime next week hopefully. Again I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope this helps you solve your problem.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow man I wish I came into this section so much earlier. As a fellow K04 Beetle owner form the get go I knew it was a software issue. Happened to me with Giac. I thought it was my Throttle Body, Changed it twice (THANK YOU SP33DY AKA JP!!!). But it ended up being the actual Tune. GIAC took care of me quick. Flashed me back to stage 2 and wrote me a new file in the mean time. New tune is incredibly awesome. I wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

GaryD87 said:


> Wow man I wish I came into this section so much earlier. As a fellow K04 Beetle owner form the get go I knew it was a software issue. Happened to me with Giac. I thought it was my Throttle Body, Changed it twice (THANK YOU SP33DY AKA JP!!!). But it ended up being the actual Tune. GIAC took care of me quick. Flashed me back to stage 2 and wrote me a new file in the mean time. New tune is incredibly awesome. I wish you the best of luck my friend.


Thank you sir I hope so too!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

BenandAmanda said:


> I hope this helps you solve your problem.


Me too, I'm at the end of my road so if this doesn't solve it back to k03 I go


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Check your exhaust valve springs, you may have the bad ones talked about. I do 😒


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

misterwes said:


> Check your exhaust valve springs, you may have the bad ones talked about. I do 😒


I thought that too but idk, we'll see I don't think I'm ready to pay another 800 bucks or more for that to be done and break the motor open. I rather spend a little less to just have the old turbo fitted back on. So far I'm still a little optimistic but if this reflash doesn't do it I'm dumping the k04 it's been nothing but a nightmare for me.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Bro, stick with it. You don't have to break open the engine to check the exhaust springs. Remove the PCV and check them. If you have the bad ones, take a hit, go with the low output file and keep the power you paid for until you care to pay for the valve spring job. I'm on low output with DSG and still walk all over 5.0s and SSs... Keeeeeeep it


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

misterwes said:


> Bro, stick with it. You don't have to break open the engine to check the exhaust springs. Remove the PCV and check them. If you have the bad ones, take a hit, go with the low output file and keep the power you paid for until you care to pay for the valve spring job. I'm on low output with DSG and still walk all over 5.0s and SSs... Keeeeeeep it


I already have the lower output file same issue so I don't think my issue is valve springs... But who knows


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So I took the Beetle home cleaned it up and am patiently waiting for the New APR tune. Drives pretty awesome, just can't fully push it or else it goes into Limp mode. Almost feels like it's getting hung up high up in the Rev band, could be the wonky tune But the Beetle is fast and drives great so hopefully this new tune will fix things up.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Any videos of your car?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

No videos just some nice pics


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> No videos just some nice pics





I hate to spark a debate here, But GIAC doesn't necessarily believe in the popular 'valve spring' problem. That hesitation issue is usually solved with some coding in the tune itself. If you continue to have these problems even after a valve spring change, look into other tuning options.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

GaryD87 said:


> I hate to spark a debate here, But GIAC doesn't necessarily believe in the popular 'valve spring' problem. That hesitation issue is usually solved with some coding in the tune itself. If you continue to have these problems even after a valve spring change, look into other tuning options.


Yea I'll be a bit hopeful and hope their new "revised" tune fixes the issue if not i might have too.'probably be cheaper to do that then to reverse all that's been done. Just crossing my fingers at this point..


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So there is light at the end of the tunnel, saw this on APR's Facebook page...


APR 2.0 TSI K04 v3.1 Software Now Available! 

An update to our new K04 software is now available to the North American market with the rest of the world following shortly. This addresses all previously known power delivery issues as found on some ECU part numbers. As the software is rolled out a limited numbers of ECU box codes will be available. Please use the following request tool to check availability before scheduling an appointment with an APR dealer.

http://mobile.goapr.com/Webservice/notify.php


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Update... APR's 2.0 K04 V3.1 is out... No update on when my "box code" will be completed. I called APR and they said they have no ETA, and it could take a month or more....  sigh customer service woes...I just feel like there's no sense of urgency around the situation. It's like you paid for a product, a good amount money to then be stuck with something you can't use until they get around to it. 

Maybe I'm being impatient but when they so calmly without care say "no eta could be another month". That doesn't sit well with me. I could understand if the car was drivable without issue and this was more or tweak but for me it's more of will it get my car running properly or not. :-/EndRant...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Update... APR's 2.0 K04 V3.1 is out... No update on when my "box code" will be completed. I called APR and they said they have no ETA, and it could take a month or more....  sigh customer service woes...I just feel like there's no sense of urgency around the situation. It's like you paid for a product, a good amount money to then be stuck with something you can't use until they get around to it.
> 
> Maybe I'm being impatient but when they so calmly without care say "no eta could be another month". That doesn't sit well with me. I could understand if the car was drivable without issue and this was more or tweak but for me it's more of will it get my car running properly or not. :-/EndRant...


I don't think you're being impatient at all. They sold you a product that doesn't work properly and now they don't have an eta? Sounds like a refund is in order so you can go to a better tuner. Like others have said, other tuners don't believe APR's excuses for their K04 tuning problems. GIAC, CTS, HPA, etc, all have k04 tunes working with no issues like APR's. Personally I'd go with GIAC. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, I was going to go K04 sometime this year but after reading all your problems I don't know if I want to chance it. 
I love the way my car runs now with the APR Stage 2 but of course we always want more. Perhaps "more" isn't always better.
I do wish you luck in resolving the issue. I would take DrTechy's advice and check into other tuning options. GIAC or Unitronics or even Revo
should be decent options. Good Luck!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So out of pure frustration I go and poke around under my hood, and im thinking, man I still have the stock boost pipes I need to replace those. I'm also thinking maybe I can figure something out that someone else missed. I notice something.










You know what that is? The stock 2bar map sensor from VW. Not the 3 Bar Required by APR....










I ordered my Boost Pipe Kit and the 3Bar Map Sensor kit and selected a USPS 1 Day Express, Hopefully we'll see Monday hopefully


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> So out of pure frustration I go and poke around under my hood, and im thinking, man I still have the stock boost pipes I need to replace those. I'm also thinking maybe I can figure something out that someone else missed. I notice something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that come with the kit? Sounds like the shop messed that up.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

The APR kit should definitely come with the correct 3bar Map sensor. That shop you took it to seems a bit questionable. I would ask them if they perhaps forgot to install the new 3 Bar unit? Maybe it's still laying around 
somewhere in their unorganized mess. I am amazed that no one has caught that. And I just checked the APR website their kit does definitely come with the new 3bar Map sensor. So I would definitely raise some hell
with that shop.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Looks like the original shop did not install the required 3 bar map sensor and didn't give it back to me. What a botch... Let's hope it gets resolved Monday....


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

This other shop, They coincidently couldn't find my stock stuff... The dealer did also miss it too but I'm sure it's something easily overlooks as they aren't doing K04 Turbo installs everyday, it isn't excusable by the original APR Installer at the ""performance shop"".


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> This other shop, They coincidently couldn't find my stock stuff... The dealer did also miss it too but I'm sure it's something easily overlooks as they aren't doing K04 Turbo installs everyday, it isn't excusable by the original APR Installer at the ""performance shop"".


Isn't excusable by APR either. They should know the symptoms since they required the part.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So I went out and got the 3 bar map sensor from a local dealer and installed it. In Neutral I could finally hear that turbo open up. It was as if it was alive. You could really hear it. Then I went for a ride and no go... The car was stumbling so I checked the codes no misfires just a Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor G31 Implausible Signal. Now this makes me think one of two things, the sensor is bad which I doubt or my Tune is incorrectly flashed to accommodate the 3 Bar map sensor. I'm unsure. Ideas?

Here is the Vagcom Logs

000566 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0236 - 000 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 14930 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.24
Time: 11:37:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1035 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 76.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

PS: This was not even moving, this is just in my drive way right when I turn the car on.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

You probably don't have the new K04 file from APR. This is what it says on the USP Motorsport site. This is the required 3 bar MAP sensor to run the newest version of APR software for vehicles equipped with K04 conversions. This sensor is a direct swap and will require the ecu to be flashed with the latest K04 file. http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Boost-Pressure-Sensor-3-Bar.html

You may want to ask the dealer who flashed the ECU if they used the correct K04 file. This is very disappointing. I was so hoping that this would fix it for you  I do feel your pain.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just reading some posts on other Forums that installed the K04 kit. The 3bar Map Sensor is only for the Version 3 APR tune. You can not use the 3 bar sensor with the Version 2 software.
It is calibrated for the 2.5 Bar MAP sensor. So I bet that's why they didn't install the 3bar Map Sensor since you only have the V2 software. Which means the Map sensor is not your issue.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

APR did the tune  ugh, I think I've pretty much lost all hope at this point. I'm probably just going to have to bite the bullet and pay to have my old turbo reinstalled. This has been horrible. I've wasted so much of my time and money. A lot of money. This situation has frustrated me to no end. APR sells this kit, it doesn't work and they don't do a damn thing when you call them. It's ridiculous. I've been so patient and calm about it and nothing. It's summer and I can't even drive the damn thing.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Checking on the GTI forums regarding APR K04 issues and Arin from APR mentioned that if there are issues like hesitation or similar problems it most likely is a leak. Typical trouble areas are the turbo discharge pipe, intercooler inlet/outlet, boost taps, and most importantly the N75. You may want to check those areas for possible boost/vacuum leaks. I would E-Mail Arin at APR directly! He usually is pretty good about getting back to you pretty quickly. His E-Mail is [email protected]

What kind of codes were you getting prior to installing the 3Bar Map Sensor? Again, if you don't have the V3 of the APR software you need to reinstall the stock 2.5 Bar Map Sensor since only the V3 takes advantage of the 3 Bar the Version 2
is calibrated using the stock 2.5 Bar sensor.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Checking on the GTI forums regarding APR K04 issues and Arin from APR mentioned that if there are issues like hesitation or similar problems it most likely is a leak. Typical trouble areas are the turbo discharge pipe, intercooler inlet/outlet, boost taps, and most importantly the N75. You may want to check those areas for possible boost/vacuum leaks. I would E-Mail Arin at APR directly! He usually is pretty good about getting back to you pretty quickly. His E-Mail is [email protected]
> 
> What kind of codes were you getting prior to installing the 3Bar Map Sensor? Again, if you don't have the V3 of the APR software you need to reinstall the stock 2.5 Bar Map Sensor since only the V3 takes advantage of the 3 Bar the Version 2
> is calibrated using the stock 2.5 Bar sensor.


From what I was told I have v3 software. I was flashed with the most current APR k04 tune.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you still have the stock air intake? Some are saying that the APR Carbonio intake or other Aftermarket intakes can cause turbulent air going through the MAF sensor which could be causing issues. 
I know one member here switched back to his stock air intake on advice of his tuner and that seemed to help his issue. Have you verified that your Coil Packs are in working order. A lot of people that
went with the K04 kit also upgraded their coil packs to the R8 type coil packs. http://www.hstuning.com/index.php?vpath=300_301&cPath=24_32


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yup have r8 coils


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Yup have r8 coils


Did you run the Vag Com prior to installing the 3 Bar Map sensor? Just wondering what kind of codes you got previously.

Did you run any logs? Like Boost and N75 duty cycles, etc.?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Previously I'd get Over boost Condition and car would go into Limp Mode.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Previously I'd get Over boost Condition and car would go into Limp Mode.


I used to get that with my Audi TT when I had a Manual Boost Controller installed (Boost Machine). I had the settings reversed and had it set way too high. It was hooked into the N75 Valve and basically bypassed it.
You may want to check your connections to the N75 valve and make sure everything is hooked up correctly and there are no leaks.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ok I'll check, what's funny is with the 2.5Bar map in and spark plugs gapped to .28 I can almost drive it without issue until either I go WOT too much or going WOT towards 100 that's when it kinda shuts down with over-boost condition. Can you even hook up a manual boost controller to this car?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Ok I'll check, what's funny is with the 2.5Bar map in and spark plugs gapped to .28 I can almost drive it without issue until either I go WOT too much or going WOT towards 100 that's when it kinda shuts down with over-boost condition. Can you even hook up a manual boost controller to this car?


I wouldn't throw anymore parts at this until you get your tune squared away, just an opinion

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Ok I'll check, what's funny is with the 2.5Bar map in and spark plugs gapped to .28 I can almost drive it without issue until either I go WOT too much or going WOT towards 100 that's when it kinda shuts down with over-boost condition. Can you even hook up a manual boost controller to this car?


That makes me believe that your car probably isn't tuned for the 3Bar Map Sensor. The Overboost condition is probably caused by the N75. Make sure it is hooked up properly and there are no leaks. I agree with DRTechy. Don't add any other variables 
to this equation. It's messed up enough as it is and adding more parts will just make it more difficult to diagnose and eliminate things. 

I don't think you can add a Manual boost controller to your present set up. It's pretty much all ECU controlled. But I am sure someone may disagree.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45369

There have been several cases where the N75 broke when the shop installed the K04 kit. If the N75 is toast than it causes the Waste gate to fail and you will get the Overboost P0234 code. 
My money is on the N75 Valve. have you checked it yet?

Here is a link to the Parts on ECS tuning:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/N75/


Another person on the same thread reported a leak at the hose by the oil cap that runs from the turbo over to the valve cover to the intake which caused his issue. 
Seems the N75 breaks very easily during install of the K04 kit.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Take a look at this thread: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45369
> 
> There have been several cases where the N75 broke when the shop installed the K04 kit. If the N75 is toast than it causes the Waste gate to fail and you will get the Overboost P0234 code.
> My money is on the N75 Valve. have you checked it yet?
> ...


I wanna kiss you bro! No ****... 

I found the n75 busted. I replaced it from my old turbo what a pita to change but I'm heading out to test just wanted to update you guys!!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> I wanna kiss you bro! No ****...
> 
> I found the n75 busted. I replaced it from my old turbo what a pita to change but I'm heading out to test just wanted to update you guys!!!


Hallelujah. I wish you Happy K04 Motoring. ;-)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe the shops missed that, hope it's all working out

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So after spending 2hrs underneath this car I finally replaced the n75 and I ran the car and wow what a difference! All I can say is the power is night and day from k03. 

I want to thank all you guys for keeping my spirits up and helping me out with all the troubleshooting and suggestions.

I'm really happy now after all that happened and I'm also shocked no one else caught that. It did however look so perfectly placed but the min I moved the one hose the nipple was clearly busted. So blood sweat and a dremel later I'm in K04 bliss. Let me tell you it's sweet!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> So after spending 2hrs underneath this car I finally replaced the n75 and I ran the car and wow what a difference! All I can say is the power is night and day from k03.
> 
> I want to thank all you guys for keeping my spirits up and helping me out with all the troubleshooting and suggestions.
> 
> I'm really happy now after all that happened and I'm also shocked no one else caught that. It did however look so perfectly placed but the min I moved the one hose the nipple was clearly busted. So blood sweat and a dremel later I'm in K04 bliss. Let me tell you it's sweet!


Great to hear, glad it all worked out! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

So it wasn't a bad tune after all? If it isn't, I think APR needs to be praised before other guys use your story as a telling point against using their products.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

lmgarza85 said:


> So it wasn't a bad tune after all? If it isn't, I think APR needs to be praised before other guys use your story as a telling point against using their products.


I agree it wasn't an issue with the tune at all, it was careless installation done by amateurs. It is upsetting how long it took for someone to point me in the right direction is frightening however hopefully this information can help someone else in the future avoid what's happened to me.










Can you spot the broken nipple lol


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's funny, but reading the description to valve on ECS says it all. If it isn't working properly it will cause your car to go into limp mode, but it's also very clear about it being a difficult problem to diagnose unless you know what you're looking for. Thanks to this post, I know the first thing to check if my car starts going limp.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

lmgarza85 said:


> It's funny, but reading the description to valve on ECS says it all. If it isn't working properly it will cause your car to go into limp mode, but it's also very clear about it being a difficult problem to diagnose unless you know what you're looking for. Thanks to this post, I know the first thing to check if my car starts going limp.


A defective N75 disables the Wastegate function which causes an overboost code and the ECU will initiate Limp mode to protect the engine. I wish those nipples on the N75 wouldn't be made out of plastic that easily breaks when
you fondle them too hard.  At least it's in an easy to get to position where it only takes 2 hours to change  

Happy for you that everything is working like it should. I am once again saving up for my APR K04 kit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Small update v2.0 of APR's K04 was finally running well. I decided to upgrade v3.1 as it was finally made available for my Box Code so I shipped out my ECU, probably won't see it till Tuesday. I'm hoping I'll enjoy all this new power and not have any issues. Still deciding if I was the cat back system from APR... Going to Waterfest so idk we'll see. Does anyone have the APR exhaust care to chime in?


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Would still like to see some videos and hear what the car sounds like.  I'm a sucker for turbo beetle videos. Most people think I'm crazy because of that.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Brown E said:


> Would still like to see some videos and hear what the car sounds like.  I'm a sucker for turbo beetle videos. Most people think I'm crazy because of that.


I'll feed the addiction, as I have it to. This video should be a little taste. Nothing special but shows the sound of the APR Downpipe with stock Catback. Sounds pretty good. Now granted this was way before I got the car running right N75 was busted and it was still having issues. In Anycase take it for what it's worth.  enjoy!


http://youtu.be/LNoJmWzNm1s


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like it pulls very nicely! Can't wait to see more:heart:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Small update v2.0 of APR's K04 was finally running well. I decided to upgrade v3.1 as it was finally made available for my Box Code so I shipped out my ECU, probably won't see it till Tuesday. I'm hoping I'll enjoy all this new power and not have any issues. Still deciding if I was the cat back system from APR... Going to Waterfest so idk we'll see. Does anyone have the APR exhaust care to chime in?


I can't afford the APR cat back but I was thinking of going with the AFE cat back. From the sound clips I heard it sounds very nice and isn't suppose to drone like the Borla does. Best thing with a 16% coupon code
at AutoAnything it's only $574.xx with free shipping. That is going to be hard to beat.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw5empVXHto


----------



## TurboBeetle100 (Jul 1, 2014)

IndyTTom said:


> I can't afford the APR cat back but I was thinking of going with the AFE cat back. From the sound clips I heard it sounds very nice and isn't suppose to drone like the Borla does. Best thing with a 16% coupon code
> at AutoAnything it's only $574.xx with free shipping. That is going to be hard to beat.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw5empVXHto


I'm in love with my borla cat back, I got it for 600 bucks and free shipping from amazon. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1...rds=beetle+turbo+borla&ie=UTF8&qid=1404842722


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

TurboBeetle100 said:


> I'm in love with my borla cat back, I got it for 600 bucks and free shipping from amazon. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1...rds=beetle+turbo+borla&ie=UTF8&qid=1404842722


Can you post a video of what your bug sounds like would love to hear!


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Vwguy026 said:


> I'll feed the addiction, as I have it to. This video should be a little taste. Nothing special but shows the sound of the APR Downpipe with stock Catback. Sounds pretty good. Now granted this was way before I got the car running right N75 was busted and it was still having issues. In Anycase take it for what it's worth.  enjoy!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/LNoJmWzNm1s


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ok so I got back the K04 v3.1 and all l can say is it's wonky for me. It feels more linear meaning when you take off it seems a bit easier and it puts the power down but oddly like it's wierd to describe. Well besides that now my car now just randomly dies for no reason when coming to a stop. I check the car with a VagCom and nothing.... That's really bad It happened 4x.... That can create a dangerous situation.... I did logs going to email them to APR see what they say... V2 was nice and sorta predictable v3 feels like more controller power is there but something's not right....and I can't rev past 3000 Rpm in Park and Neutral...


----------



## TurboBeetle100 (Jul 1, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> Can you post a video of what your bug sounds like would love to hear!


Sure, i,ll be posting a thread with my car and all of the mods tomorrow.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Ok so I got back the K04 v3.1 and all l can say is it's wonky for me. It feels more linear meaning when you take off it seems a bit easier and it puts the power down but oddly like it's wierd to describe. Well besides that now my car now just randomly dies for no reason when coming to a stop. I check the car with a VagCom and nothing.... That's really bad It happened 4x.... That can create a dangerous situation.... I did logs going to email them to APR see what they say... V2 was nice and sorta predictable v3 feels like more controller power is there but something's not right....and I can't rev past 3000 Rpm in Park and Neutral...


If this would be a "New Beetle" I would say you had a bad Speed/Crankshaft Positioning Sensor but since this happened after you switched to the new v3.1 APR software my guess it's a problem in the programming.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> If this would be a "New Beetle" I would say you had a bad Speed/Crankshaft Positioning Sensor but since this happened after you switched to the new v3.1 APR software my guess it's a problem in the programming.


I agree something isn't right in the tune....well I emailed logs off see what happens. If all else fails I think I'm just going to bite the bullet and go back to k03. Nothing has been working right and well I'm just tired of not being able to enjoy my beetle...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So I found today another piece of evidence, the boost pipe was missing an o ring causing the car to basically have a leak. Now this isn't going to solve my issues however it points to maybe why the v2 wasn't running tip top. If all else fails I might go back to v2. We'll see but this is the oring I was missing.









Only problem is I don't have the oring because it was on the stock pipe which is missing as the original shop misplaced my stock parts and neglected to reinstall this oring.. Lol geezz


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you run a smoke test yet? I found so many small leaks with that and it really helped fixing them all. No K04 on mine but leaks are bad for any turbo motor

posted using tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

That o-ring missing can most certainly cause stalling issues. Any boost leak can cause stalling issues due to over-fueling at low rpm. I see a lot of people switch this pipe and not transfer over that green o-ring :facepalm: I will say that v3.1 has been running on MANY cars now and we really haven't seen any software issues, though many mechanical issues with cars. I will try and stay in the loop and see how things are going.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

OP u should post the name of the shop that did the install...

they **** up on so many level.... ppl need to aware of them.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That o-ring missing can most certainly cause stalling issues. Any boost leak can cause stalling issues due to over-fueling at low rpm. I see a lot of people switch this pipe and not transfer over that green o-ring :facepalm: I will say that v3.1 has been running on MANY cars now and we really haven't seen any software issues, though many mechanical issues with cars. I will try and stay in the loop and see how things are going.


Thanks any help is appreciated Jamie. Again I don't want to call people out or throw them under the bus. They did mess up a ton of stuff that I had to find out and repair however I'm not that type of guy. However If you do a search they are a VW/Audi/BMW Performance Shop in Farmingdale NY and are a Listed APR Dealer.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Going to see if I can track down this oring and seal this leak I'll keep you posted. 

I want to try and make it to WaterFest... Let's see if we can get this bug fixed for the trip!!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Got it in route home to install


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I installed the oring and it's working fine and now it feels fitted. However Now I noticed a smell which I never noticed before coming from the exhaust... And it now sounds like metal flakes jumping around in the exhaust and the exhaust is making a little noise which it never was.... Wonder if the CAT is clogged or damaged... Idk how it happened but I think it needs to be checked.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So after multiple issues and no solutions in sight I made the call to remove the k04... There were to many issues that kept cropping up and honestly I just want to enjoy my car so I'm have the k04 removed and I'll be selling it. Thanks to everyone that tried to help me and get it solved.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That sucks but I know how you feel. Every time I do something to my car I think I'm gonna mess it up.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> So after multiple issues and no solutions in sight I made the call to remove the k04... There were to many issues that kept cropping up and honestly I just want to enjoy my car so I'm have the k04 removed and I'll be selling it. Thanks to everyone that tried to help me and get it solved.


I'm sorry you had problems getting hooked up with Ken P. @ Linden VW. Not even sure who is still
there with regard to their motorsport department since, for sure, Mike B and Dennis have gone elsewhere.
Would recommend you get hold of Marcel Horn, the President of HPA, if getting a reply from Linden isn't
forthcoming, and see if HPA can help you to keep your K04. Can't see why they couldn't tune your car
after making sure you have either the OEM intake or mine (Unitronic's), since I can attest to both adding
no problems to the K04. Technically, that leaves the 3" downpipe you will need, which in my case is the
APR 'catted' version, and a cat-back exhaust. Again, mine is the 'Borlia', which when set-up with the 
aforementioned OEM or Unitronic Intake, and APR Downpipe (with no insert attachments), has proven to be
bullet-proof with regard to overall performance and inspection passing. Did see 'For Sale' in the classifieds,
a Borlia that the seller was asking $450 for. Other catbacks may be acceptable but I'm stating what works,
without problems, in my TB with regard to vital parts in a K04.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

My Beetle should be back on the road soon... They are just putting the finishing touches on things and I'll be back to a K03 but that's ok. I prefer the enjoyment I have with the APR DSG Flash and Stage 1 Software. I wonder if the APR DP and Intercooler left over will yield any more gains. I guess I'll find out. Just can't wait to get my Beetle Back and the K04 nightmare to be over lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

So glad you got it all figured out man!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yea it didn't get figured out  sadly but it's ok at this point I just want the Beetle back you know I don't even remember what it was like to drive haha


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i cant believe all the troubles you were having. Ive had a k04 before without all these issues.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Maybe one day I'll revisit it. I can't fathom why it didn't work and no one could figure it out. Maybe it just wasn't meant to me


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Maybe one day I'll revisit it. I can't fathom why it didn't work and no one could figure it out. Maybe it just wasn't meant to me


i hate to say this but i think the shop you do not want to mention yet i know exactly who it is fuzzed something up upon installation. 

If you dont mind, i woudl like to meet with you and take a look at the turbo once its removed. 

I will share my knowledge with you :thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> i hate to say this but i think the shop you do not want to mention yet i know exactly who it is fuzzed something up upon installation.
> 
> If you dont mind, i woudl like to meet with you and take a look at the turbo once its removed.
> 
> I will share my knowledge with you :thumbup:


Sure no problem, PM Me


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Well I got him back! Finally I'm so happy and relieved to have it working like it was so happy


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Well I got him back! Finally I'm so happy and relieved to have it working like it was so happy


such a sick picture! Lets meet up and let me see the turbo


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Hopefully just happy driving ahead


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

K04 has been removed and is now for sale PM me for details if interested and shoot me an offer.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Got my Beetle a little Welcome home present and got it Washed Today!


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Vwguy026 said:


> Got my Beetle a little Welcome home present and got it Washed Today!




we need more piC ......:thumbup:


----------

